# Don't forget the head lamp



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I gathered up some of my lanterns that are sitting around getting dusty and if I looked around I am sure I have others around. I have from the cheaper electric to the more expensive 500 candle power multi-fuel petromax lanterns (center lanterns). I also have spare parts for all. I collected these over the years.










But this is 2013 and they have LED head lamps that can do just about everything you need and run several days on rechargeable batteries (Solar batter chargers are cheap). Does it really do you any good to light up an area that you are not looking at. 









It is funny but if you go to almost any SHTF the headlamp gets little press and they will have whole sections on flashlights but it will do just about anything you need light for and leave your hands free unlike a flashlight. Try working on something holding a flashlight. Where I work there are over 350 people in maintenance and they all have headlamps, It used to be that there would always be one person working in an electrical panel and someone else holding a flashlight.

Advantage of LED head lamps
a. lighting an area directly that you are looking at
b. can be used as a flashlight
c. LED's usually have several light setting. (help to conserve batteries).
d. LED'S bulbs have up to 100,000 hour life
e. unlike many other lights do not burn out if dropped (Mag Lights were famous for this).
f. No fire hazard
g. No dangerous fumes
h. No need to store part.
I. No need to use you valuable fuel.

Buy one for every one in the family and have a good collection of rechargeable batteries with a way to charge them. But do a test and turn all the lights off in the house and you may even be surprised how well you can get along with just a headlamp for light.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I guess I never thought about it but it's a damn good idea. I always have flashlights and a couple battery powered lanterns around but I just never thought of the headlamps I guess. Guess I'll need to pick up a few of them. Would be great for hooking up my generator when the power goes out too. Try filling that thing with gas in the dark while holding a flashlight in your hands, guess that's why I had kids.

-Infidel


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

I was a auto mechanic for over 10 years. I've used so many shop lights, flashlights, helping hands, etc to get lighting in hard to reach areas. With headlamps, there is simply nothing better. I wish I had that when I was still working in shops.

Totally a must have item.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

PrepperThyAngus said:


> I was a auto mechanic for over 10 years. I've used so many shop lights, flashlights, helping hands, etc to get lighting in hard to reach areas. With headlamps, there is simply nothing better. I wish I had that when I was still working in shops.
> 
> Totally a must have item.


Yes I also moved one of my head lamp to the tool box. It is so aggravating to use almost anything else, the light either wants to shine in you eyes or shine everywhere except where its needed.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have several of the leds that clip to the bill of your hat,I have a few with extra batteries in my stores and a couple in my tackle box,they're the cats meow with nightime catfishing when needing hands free lighting pointed at what you're doing.


----------



## thewallfan (Apr 4, 2013)

I really like mine, it helps for setting up tents in the dark. The only thing I don't like about them is that I have to wear a ballcap with it or it will glare up my glasses.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Some head lamps for camping and hiking have a couple different bulbs that can be turned on and off at different levels for your particular needs. Bulbs that have a very wide beam for reading and working on things close up and also a very powerful bulb for hiking at night, it is quite easy to go out in pitch dark and gather fire wood and bring it back to camp, try doing that with a flashlight or lantern. Even the ones that just clip onto a ball cap will allow you to do almost anything around the house such as cooking and washing the dishes.

I have spent a lot of money on Lanterns of various types but I have to admit that if the SHTF the LED head lamp has made them mostly obsolete. After camping and Backpacking with a good headlamp many times I have to really do some thinking to come up with a scenario where my lanterns would come into play so that I don't feel like I wasted hundreds of dollars.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Some head lamps for camping and hiking have a couple different bulbs that can be turned on and off at different levels for your particular needs. Bulbs that have a very wide beam for reading and working on things close up and also a very powerful bulb for hiking at night, it is quite easy to go out in pitch dark and gather fire wood and bring it back to camp, try doing that with a flashlight or lantern. Even the ones that just clip onto a ball cap will allow you to do almost anything around the house such as cooking and washing the dishes.
> 
> I have spent a lot of money on Lanterns of various types but I have to admit that if the SHTF the LED head lamp has made them mostly obsolete. After camping and Backpacking with a good headlamp many times I have to really do some thinking to come up with a scenario where my lanterns would come into play so that I don't feel like I wasted hundreds of dollars.


 Yup,the glare i'd get off of my ole' coleman lantern was so unbearable that I bought one of those shields for it so the mantles don't shine in your face so bad.But since I bought my first pair of leds several years ago for night fishing,I haven't even gotten my coleman out except to oil the plunger last fall,lol.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Love my LEDs but no intention to get rid of my dual fuel or smaller propane lanterns. There will always be a scenario where you need it.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

In a military situation light is not your friend, as simple as smoking a cigarette it gives away your position and makes you vulnerable. 

I appreciate having good light in secure situations but beware of bad light in threat situations, unless your locations is backed out I would avoid most of the items listed here.

That may have been anticipated but not illuminated so to speak.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Your right about the head lamps and their usefulness. Ferfal did quiet a bit of a write up on them when talking about surviving the finacial collaps of Argentina and it made quiet an impression on me. I have several of them myself and use them all the time since I do a lot of fishing at night and what not. Right now my favorite model is one from Black and Decker. 

I think I paid less than 10 bucks each for them at wally world. Its a clip on model with a very solid clip that that slides on to the bill of a ball cap. It uses 2 AAA batteries. I use re-chargables in mine. Initially not the cheapest power source but when you consider that I can recharge them dozens of times, its pretty cost efficient I think. They will power it up for several nights of use. It has a Red LED, Green LED and a White light. Its pretty light weight and pretty compact. It has a swivel head so it allows you to adjust the light to where you need it to be whether your walking down a trail at night or trying to retie your fishing lure to your line.

If your a prepper of any kind you need to have at least a couple of these types of lights on hand!


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I am also a strong believer in the value of head lamps in an emergency. I have several different types. I started with a Pelican clip on light, with two LEDs, which attaches to the bill of a baseball cap. Then I bought a Craftsman LED ball cap that has four LEDs, two white and two red, for working on cars, etc. Then I was given another hunting ball cap in camo with a click-on set of two LEDs. I also bought some stick-on LED lights used on boats which are AA-powered, and can be used anywhere.

I eventually purchased a headlamp made by Gerber Gear, which I liked so much I kept looking for more like it. I eventually found a nice setup made by Streamlight that are very nice, give off a lot of light, and cost around $20, so I bought three, one for each BOB and one for regular use. As mentioned, these are great when working on things in the dark with you hands full and no helper to hold a light for you.

I kept looking for the one top quality headlamp, and a friend of mine who is ex-Army (used to train marksmanship at Fort Benning, retired now) told me about the Surefire "Minimus" headlamp, which he said is very popular with our troops in Iraq and Afghanistan for nighttime operations and administrative tasks after sunset. Here is what one looks like:










These are very comfortable to wear, and the strap is very robust but is made of a material that does not scuff your skin and it can be worn for hours on end. The best feature of the headlamp is it uses a rheostat to regulate light output - you can go from very dim to extremely bright light, and all points in between. The light runs off CR123 batteries (only needs one) and so it is very lightweight. The light housing is incredibly well-made, aircraft quality aluminum, metal switches, and really tough design. The light also swivels on its axis, so you can adjust where the beam hits, and can also ensure light discipline by controlling where it points during use. I like that you can turn it down just for reading, looking at maps, etc., or can turn it up and use it for a spotlight on your head. It also functions as a light for your weapon - I have seen these used in low-light competition, but I would not use one if someone is shooting back, since it is a target.

Here is a picture with the light on its lowest setting - you can barely see that it is on - almost like a candle...look closely at the LED lens and you will see the very low light being emitted:










And here it is cranked all the way up - I use this at night on my ATVs as an extra headlight, it is that bright.










These are not inexpensive - I paid $139.00 plus tax, but it is a great tool, and to me, it was worth every penny. At night, it could literally save your life.

Here's a link if you are interested:

SureFire Minimus? LED Headlamp

Here is a link to the Streamlights I also own and like, which are much more affordable:

Headlamp Series - Enduro® LED Headlamp | Streamlight


----------

